# Super Snakes: Anaconda And Pythons



## Asharee133 (Jan 29, 2010)

This is a really good watch i think, watched it all last night, by the national geographic i think [video=youtube;U4QvLLfyNCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4QvLLfyNCw[/video]


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 29, 2010)

bumpdy bump


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks, there goes my download limit


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 29, 2010)

oops  did ya like it?


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 29, 2010)

i just got to the 3rd video. just about to do the squeeze test on the duck. Ouchie for the Brazilian coppers


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 29, 2010)

Great videos, thanks for sharing, it shows what a wonderful engineer mother nature can be !


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 29, 2010)

thats great  love stuff like this thanks ash =)


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 29, 2010)

np :] i find alot of random stuff, one good thing about being a insomniac


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 29, 2010)

I have this on dvd 
My parents got it from a shop like an ABC shop but in Thailand ( no it's not a dodgey copy)


----------

